
How VR startups can survive the slow growth of 2017 - ptrptr
https://venturebeat.com/2017/03/12/how-vr-startups-can-survive-the-slow-growth-of-2017/2/
======
Cypher
VR has been around since the 90's so how slow do you want the growth to be? I
hear PS3 has like a few million units sold... isn't that enough to sustain a
VR dev team yet?

